
What Chinese Citizens Have and Haven’t Learned About Hong Kong’s Protests - blondie9x
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-17/china-censors-turn-the-blame-for-hong-kong-protests-to-the-u-s
======
calyth2018
Sure, China great firewalling the protest, which is very expected.

Ever noticed that none of the articles so far has actually articulated what's
bad about the extradition bill? The reporting language is typically either
"Beijing-backed extradition bill", or some form of "extradition bill opposed
by Hong Kongers"

[https://www.legco.gov.hk/yr18-19/english/bills/brief/b201903...](https://www.legco.gov.hk/yr18-19/english/bills/brief/b201903291_brf.pdf)
is the older version of the bill, which did not contain the concession that
bumped the minimum prison sentence requirement from 3-years to 7-years, before
the protest started, from one of the news article I read.

SCMP, which is basically the English language newspaper of record in HK, has
this infographic [https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/hong-
kong/arti...](https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/hong-
kong/article/3013512/hong-kong-extradition/index.html)

~~~
Maken
For what I have understood, the issue is that the bill is a loophole in which
they can essentially indict a individual with dubious charges until they
fullfill the threshold, and then absorb him into mainland China, at which
point he's outside any legal guarantee and the real trial can begin.

~~~
calyth2018
The first part of the PDF from the legco.gov.hk states that it must be double-
criminalty, which means the act that the person being extradited must be a
crime for both jurisdiction. There's also no double jeopardy, no political
indictments.

Suppose the CE is in cahoots, it then goes to the courts, which has been the
least affected because the elites in HK depends on it for their business
dealings.

------
baby
What is the UN stance on this issue btw?

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Why would the UN have a stance on this?

It's been hugely magnified the media, but it is no more than a government
bringing a bill forward and people demonstrating against it.

This often happens in most Western countries and no-one asks the UN what they
think about it.

Perhaps time to put things into perspective.

~~~
Maken
It's only an international affair because the Chinese government has gone full
paranoid and blame other countries because their people didn't like the bill.

Anyway, massive demonstrations are usually newsworthy, like the Yellow Vests
in France until a few months ago.

